# Police Cars.....



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Since we have a fire truck thread going, how about one for police cars? 

Too bad that I can't find any decent pics of '40 Ford and '49 Mercury police cars.....I like them!  8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice thread Jan! I'm sure next time I visit my dads station I'll take some pictures of there police cars


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great H! Looking forward to the pics my friend....


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2009)

How many do you want???


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2009)

How many do you have?


----------



## muller (Oct 18, 2009)

Spotted this on holiday in the States, thought it was a cool police car. Newburyport Mass. Police Charger. 8)


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yes!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yeah...I have Law Enforcement vehicle pix...

Now, do you want them by type, department, unit number...seperated by cars, trucks boats?


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 18, 2009)

The Virginia State police have started using the new Chargers and they do look intense if one flashes by you on the highway.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2009)

Welll...errrr...bit embarrassed about our cars.....not exactly fire-breathing, rip-snorting big-bore muscle car powerhouses !!!!. Took this in Sept this year while working (it wasnt a holiday !!!) in Cyprus, at a Forces fun-day.
Its the good old Morris Minor ! (bring back Z Cars I say...ooeeerrrr, giving my age away there!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2009)

Great thread Lucky, and great material guys!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> How many do you have?



Quite a few. I'll dig out the best and post 'em here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Maria!  8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Great...let's see more!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll not believe this one, police car in Sorrento, Italy last year.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2009)

LMAO Vic......


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 19, 2009)

double post.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> You'll not believe this one, police car in Sorrento, Italy last year.



it would be hard to keep a straight face and not laugh at the officer who had to drive this thing when he pulled you over. A bicycle would be less funny!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lamborghini Gallardo, Italy





Techart Porsche 911 Carrera, Germany





Chevrolet Corvette Z06, Bloomfield Hills, MI, USA





BMW M3, Netherlands





Nissan Skyline GTR, Japan





Lamborghini Murciélago, London





612 Ferrari Scaglietti, UK





Lotus Exige, East Sussex, England





Brabus CLS Rocket, Germany





Dodge Viper, South Carolina, USA


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Are most of these high end cars seized by the police and then turned into police cars?


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 19, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Are most of these high end cars seized by the police and then turned into police cars?



i didnt think about that, But im pretty sure that is the case with some of these.


----------



## muller (Oct 19, 2009)

Alfa Romeo 159 in Italy.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I'll go down to my dads station soon and take some pics. But here on some on the internet.....

1st pic: I don't know who is in the car but it's the Ford Expedition my dad drives
2nd pic: The towns (25,000 people) patch
3rd: HQ and there right next to a fire house as you can see.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 19, 2009)

That looks like a cool old Police Station B17! Love old one like that, that is how a police station is supposed to look IMO!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Yea, I like the look too 

But is a bit crammed with 30 officers on at a time  

Station has: 

5 Lieutenants (My dad being one of them ) 

15 Sargent's 

and 52 Corporals.


----------



## muller (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice station, looks a bit like a golf clubhouse!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Where do you go golfing? 

Just kidding, yes it does


----------



## muller (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like a clubhouse in Brookline i had a few beers in when I was there. Here's a pic from the course, but from the front it looks a bit like your Dads HQ.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow!  

Many many similarities!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> You'll not believe this one, police car in Sorrento, Italy last year.



 

"This is the newest in the fleet, Pushes 15 mph."


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 19, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> "This is the newest in the fleet, Pushes 15 mph."



"Almost caught up with a jaywalker, but he turned out to be a speed-walker and managed to elude pursuit."


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 19, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsxV49pmnL8_
Wild police chase canadian style


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2009)

I know I posted this cart in the other police car thread, but I'll drop it in here too...

This CHP golf cart is a genuine law enforcement vehicle, used at special events and is equipped with Code1 and Code2 lighting and a siren/PA...

The Radar trailer was being repaired, and we had a little fun with the sign. This was behind the shop, out of view of the public. When I had it out front of the shop for testing, I had the actual posted limit on display.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2009)

RA.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> "Almost caught up with a jaywalker, but he turned out to be a speed-walker and managed to elude pursuit."



I heard recently that all energy drinks were banned in Italy for this same reason! Gives the walker too much of an advantage!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2009)

So, they hand out tickets for speedwalking then or WUI?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> So, they hand out tickets for speedwalking then or WUI?


Or would that be "Stumbling Under the Influence"? 

Here's some photos of CHP (California Highway Patrol) vehicles taken over the years at the shop.

*IMG 1:* Unit 6915...this vehicle is also called "RoboCop" because it's a prototype test vehicle. It has onboard computer systems that automate the vehicle's functions and uses voice commands and has a HUD display (visable just above and to the left of the steering wheel).
*IMG 2:* One of two Camaros that were in service in this area between 2003 and 2006.
*IMG 3:* Yep...that's me in that "slicktop"...
*IMG 4:* Unit RRV1 is a mobile incident command post, capable of interagency co-ordination.
*IMG 5:* The business end of RRV1.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks to be a few tons worth of electronics in the command vehicle.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2009)

There's quite a few bucks worth of gear in there, indeed.

The telecomm coverage is staggering. They have a real-time satellite uplink to a state-wide network that allows this Redding unit to monitor L.A. area CHP ops, for example. That allows the incident commander to have real-time data on anything from a school takeover, to a natural disaster.

The radios cover UHF and VHF (27MHz, 46-47MHz, 144-174MHz, 512MHz, 816-900MHz and 1.8-2.3GHz) and can communicate on multiple bands at the same time.

And the list goes on...it's an impressive set up.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)

Always have loved CHP's cars with the black and white.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

That's some nice looking equipment GG. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2009)

Just remembered, I shot this over a year ago at a show. An oldie but a goody.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 21, 2009)

That's another nice one Aaron. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2009)

Sweet...complete, right down to the license plate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2009)

I wondered if anyone would notice the license plate.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Noticed the plate too.....8)

Keep 'em coming fellas, new and old, small and big!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't notice it until GG brought it up.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi guys.

I've been digging in my collection - and surprisingly enough *giggle* - I've primarily got photos of police motorcycles, not metal cag...eh, police cars. 
I did manage to find a few of my own photos that's suitable for public display, so here we go:

1. Ordinary patrol car (Ford Mondeo), Copenhagen, Denmark.

2. Technical Service - Copenhagen Police Department.

3. Mondeo in civilian uniform.

4 + 5. A couple of swedish police cars, Malmö.

6. Dog patrol car, Copenhagen.

7. Mondeo sw, Copenhagen.

8 + 9. Dog patrol car, Assistens Cemetary, Copenhagen.

10. Group car, Copenhagen.

11. During the clearing of the infamous place, "The Youth House" at Jagtvej 69 in Copenhagen, danish police had to get reinforcements in the form of police cars from Sweden and Holland. Parked next to the dark blue danish cars is a nice line-up of some swedish cars.

12. Sqeezed in.

13 + 14. Dutch police riot vans.

15. A danish police bus. It may be old, but it's still working fine. It's primarily being used for transporting police students, when it isn't being used to shuttle arrested demonstrators, or as a temporary shelter for people during for example larger apartment fires in Copenhagen, or whatever the bus can be used for.

16. Dutch police vans in front of Politigården, Copenhagen.

17. Danish riot van in front of Station City, Copenhagen.

18. Opel Astra in front of Station City, Copenhagen.

19-22: The garage, Lyngby Police - a precinct on the northern outskirts of Copenhagen. Paper photo scans, therefore the somewhat crummy quality.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome shots, thanks a million for posting them, BB!!

I'm noticing that some of those patrol vehicles have Whelen lightbars, they look like strobe lightheads, but might be LEDs...hard to say unless I had a closer look


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)

YW GG. 
About the lightbars: Jeez, I hadn't even noticed...my thoughts are: Well, as long as they work, they're fine with me. 
(Basically: It's a _car_ and not a motorcycle, so I don't really care.  )


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL

Well, I build 'em all...including motorcycles...

Redding P.D. still uses Harleys, Anderson P.D. has gone over to BMWs now...


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2009)

GG: Cool! 
I've got to admit that I don't know much about HD motorcycles, but it could be interesting to find out how the various HD models compare with the beemers when it comes to police work.

EDIT: Found a little something online. 

http://bmwsporttouring.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=530112

Here in Denmark, danish police had to ditch the Honda motorcycles, since the brakes caused a lot of trouble - the brakes tend to block without warning, which can be highly impractical...to put it mildly! 
So the Hondas were ditched, and so there's beemers and Yamahas left.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2009)

I honestly cannot make a comparison to a BMW bike, based on my personal experiance. I have owned a 1939 Indian and a number of Japanese bikes (Katana 1100, GPZ1100, etc) as well as ridden Harleys, etc.

I'll say that a Harley Davidson is a heavy bike with plenty of power. They aren't as nimble as a sport bike, but Harleys are a traditional American law enforcement platform, and you'll find a great deal of police officers who would prefer a Harley over most other bikes. They have good top-end, and can hold a corner at decent speeds, but you can't "get down" because you'll drag the foot rests (they are flexible to a certain degree, but you run the risk of digging in).

I think the one virtue the Harley has over a BMW, is that it rides lower and allows you to sit upright completely, which I think would better reduce fatigue on long shifts. That's just an observation, but if I compared my Indian (sitting upright) to my Katana (dang-near prone), I could ride my Indian far long than the Katana.

Anderson P.D. has two fairly large BMWs, and they have North American Law Enforcement fairings and accessories, though look similiar to thier German Polezei counterparts. The Anderson Officers like them and did comment about "feeling a little weird" on them at first. They were used to Harleys! 

Here's a photo of me working on one of Redding P.D.'s bikes about 7 years ago...it's not the greatest photo, but you can see some detail of a typical Harley 1000. (and if you scroll up to my post with the CHP pix, you'll see an old RPD Kawasaki near the Camaro!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

8)


----------



## muller (Oct 23, 2009)

PSNI Armoured Landrover.


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2009)

here's an oldie from england


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 24, 2009)

Cool pics. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I honestly cannot make a comparison to a BMW bike, based on my personal experiance. I have owned a 1939 Indian and a number of Japanese bikes (Katana 1100, GPZ1100, etc) as well as ridden Harleys, etc.
> 
> I'll say that a Harley Davidson is a heavy bike with plenty of power. They aren't as nimble as a sport bike, but Harleys are a traditional American law enforcement platform, and you'll find a great deal of police officers who would prefer a Harley over most other bikes. They have good top-end, and can hold a corner at decent speeds, but you can't "get down" because you'll drag the foot rests (they are flexible to a certain degree, but you run the risk of digging in).
> 
> ...



Hi again GG, cool pic. 

Oh God, we've managed to poke my "start motorcycle talk"-button...be warned! Beemer talk is following! 
As far as the riding position is concerned, I'd take a BMW over a HD any day - my bet is that it's just a matter of training and sufficient numbers of kilometers (- or miles, for the metrically "challenged"  ), before you get used to the bike and the saddle, the different type/style of handle bar, and the position of the foot pegs and pedals.
I'd say that if you ride a K1200 RS, you'd get pretty tired in both back and arms until you've gotten used to the bike, as the sitting position is very much leaning forward.
If you try out a R1200RT, the sitting position is upright.
A wee explanation:
The "S" in the RS model stands for "Sport" and therefore you get a more sporty riding style, where the "T" in RT stands for "Touring", i.e. a more comfortable riding position for the long stretches on the autobahn, like going on a weekend from Copenhagen to Paris or something like that. 
Apart from that, I can very well imagine that it'll take some getting used to the different riding position when going from a HD to a BMW, or the other way around, for that matter. 

About the handling of the BMWs on the road and in a curve, the experience here is that the foot pegs'll dig in before the cylinder houses will do so on the R-models.
Here's 'nother lil' lesson for those of you that are not familiar with the beemers - first two pics are my own, the last is courtesy of BMW Motorrad Deutschland:

*R-models:* Boxer engine = two horizontal cylinder houses w. cooling ribs sticking out, one on each side of the bike. Great for drying out wet gloves on when arriving at destination.







_R-model - BMW R1150RS._


*K-models:* straight-three or straight-four engine, which means no cylinder housing poking out anywhere, and therefore no risk at digging in at corners and curves. At least not with the cylinder housing.  Has a tendency to heat your feet, whether you like it or not - great in winter, sheer hell during the summer. Doesn't have the same heavy vibrations from the boxer engine, which some riders aren't crazy about. I love K-models. 





_
K-model - in this case, a K75RT. (Straight-three)_


*F-models:* Are not talked about here, they're not born and bre...eh, made and assembled in Germany. *giggles* An austrian Bombardier-Rotax-engine...*_snorts wrinkles nose_*...not that there's anything wrong with that, it just isn't a proper beemer _in my opinion_ then. 
The danish police has got three F650 beemers which are used for chasing moped kids and doing city patrolling; they were promptly nicknamed "Ugly", "Uglier" and "Ugliest" on arrival. 






_F-model - BMW F650GS (GS: Gelände Sport - Cross Country Sport)_


Both K- and R-models are good sturdy bikes that'll take you just about anywhere for about 124000 to 186000 miles before needing the big overhaul - that is, if you of course keep up with ordinary maintenance intervals, the occasional new set of tires, brake discs, and whatever the bike'll need.

Btw - for police work, they'll last about half the distance, which is why I usually warn people against spending money on a used cop beemer - they're usually not worth the money, unless you're planning to spend a lot more of both time and money on a lot of mech work and new parts - _and _complaning about the %¤%# bike now and then. 
In other words, the bikes has been _used_. 

Btw, do you happen to know which BMW models the two PDs has got?
It could be fun to know. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2009)

Some very nice info there!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2009)

BMW=Beklagar Markes Walet! or, Bor Man Weva....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Hi again GG, cool pic.
> 
> ...Btw, do you happen to know which BMW models the two PDs has got?
> It could be fun to know.


Thanks!

As luck would have it, whenever Anderson P.D. had thier BMWs up at the shop, I was either very busy, or my trusty Kodak wasn't handy, so I don't have any photos of 'em...but I'll find out what the models are (and perhaps see about getting some pix)!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> BMW=Beklagar Markes Walet! or, Bor Man Weva....



Nope - Bayerische Mittelklasse Wagen, or Bikes Made Weird! 
(Bavarian Middle class Wagon)
Here's some more:
Babe Magnet Wunderbike - Bad Man's Wheels - Basic Marin Wheels - Badly Made Wobbler - Bad Marriage Wagon - Bald Middle-aged White guy - Barbarian Motor Works - Bavarian Manure Wagon - Bavarian Marriage Wrecker - Bavarian Money Wagens - Bavarian Motorcycles Wimps - Bavarian Motorcycling Wonder - Bavarian Milk Wagon - Bavarian Murder Weapon - 
Beats Most Winnebagos - Big Mutha Wheelie, etc., etc., etc. 



GrauGeist said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As luck would have it, whenever Anderson P.D. had thier BMWs up at the shop, I was either very busy, or my trusty Kodak wasn't handy, so I don't have any photos of 'em...but I'll find out what the models are (and perhaps see about getting some pix)!



That'd be great, thanks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's some Anderson Police vehicles (no BMW bike pix yet, BB...sorry!) that I've photographed over the years. You'll note that A21 hasn't had it's striping applied yet.

*IMG 1:* A08 - 1998 Ford Crown Victoria (Photo: 2001) with experimental LED lightbar - No longer in service
*IMG 2:* A10 - 1999 Ford Expedition (Photo: 2002) - No longer in service
*IMG 3:* A01 - 2004 Ford Crown Victoria (Photo: 2004) - No longer in service
*IMG 4:* A21 - 2009 Ford Crown Victoria (Photo: 2009) - In service


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2009)

They're not powered by 427's by any chance, right?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2009)

lol...definately not...

Standard equipment = 4.6L V-8 with EFI and (on the interceptor package) progressive tuning and silicone hoses with over-sized oil/trans cooling. Until 2003/2004, Ford only offered the 78 Amp alternator, which was a nightmare, because the vehicle under a typical load would pull about 30 Amps, leaving only 48 Amps reserve...

The Vector (Federal Signal) lightbar would pull 50 Amps under Code 3 (fully lit), then you have additional lighting(decklights, corner strobes, mirror lights, etc), the Two-way radio (about 2 Amps idle/receive and 20+ Amps/45 Watt or 40+ Amps/150 Watt in transmit), Mobile Workstation (computer), Vehicle Radio Modem (VRM - 2 Amps receive and 20 Amps/45 Watt transmit), Cellphone, Scanner, Radar, Video System and so on...this would put a typical vehicle well into the neighborhood of about a 125 (or more) Amp draw...meaning the Alternator was under constant load and creating a vehicle battery life of about 3 months...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2009)

.....and now I have a headache!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and now I have a headache!


Try working on some of these! 

*IMG 1:* Redding P.D. - brought to us after another shop's install...
*IMG 2:* Redding P.D. - same vehicle, trunk area...
*IMG 3:* Shasta County Sheriff - system shorting out...found the problem (circled area - yellow tag placed there for the photo) 
*IMG 4:* Tehama County Sheriff - some days you ask yourself "why did I get out of bed?"
*IMG 5:* CHP - With serious wiring issues...
*IMG 6:* CHP - After correcting the problem.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2009)

Gees, now I have a head ache!

Cripes I've seen aircraft with less wiring!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 8, 2009)

No no no! Not the yellow wi--*BOOM*


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 8, 2009)

Did someone at the previous workshop have a wire-fetish or something??? Jaysus, even I couldn't make such a mess, and I'm only your average kitchen table tinkerer! 
And that last pic: Really nice work, restoring order to chaos.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice work Dave!! I know what it's like fixing someone elses spaghetti incidents. About the alternators. We have a shop locally that rebuilds our alternators for us back to factory spec. I had them build a 200 amp alternator for my El Camino and they charged a reasonable rate. You might look into finding a local shop that does that. It would save money in the long run.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!

One of the problems, Maria, is that there is no standard for installations and no certification existing for equipment installers. The majority of shops grab kids off the street that had some car stereo/car alarm install experience. This is not to say that there aren't any good installers out there, but the photos I posted are just a fraction of what I've had to deal with over the past decade coming through our shop alone.

Aaron, until Ford introduced the 200 Amp alternator in 2003/2004, a workaround was to use a Bosch 125 Amp alternator. The factory 78 Amp alternator's housing wasn't large enough to rewind and you were limited to what alternator you could install, because the 4.6L engine has a fixed mount integrated into the front of the block, unlike the older engines where you could un-pin an old alternator and replace it with a larger one (Like replacing my Delcotron with a 10-S alternator on my '63 Nova) and it's brackets.

Here's a photo of my cabling on a patrol car I built about 5 years ago. Notice how it's up on the firewall, away from the passenger's feet. The harnessing nowdays is much different because of the modern controllers, plus the lightbars and additional lighting is LED technology, which needs much smaller (and fewer) cables.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 8, 2009)

That SUCKS!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok. Time to wake this one up again. Got this one as he had just pulled into the parking lot at the head of the Creeper Trail to run radar. He seemed a little embarrassed. Oh well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet. I haven't been able to get down to my dads station. He's been busy lately but, I am trying!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice shot, Aaron...I've been busy with other stuff lately, but I'll have to get back on this and post more from my collection...

Perhaps a shot of a recent project will do for now:


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice Dave!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2010)

That's sharp Dave! They've got a couple of SS Yukons running the Interstate out here now. One's gold and the other is black and both are unmarked. Sneaky $%@$%'s.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice stuff fellas!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2010)

Love that last one, Dave! 

Here is a vintage one from the Cable show.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 18, 2010)

cool old Buick!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sooo sweeet! 8) Nice pic Eric!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2010)

SWWWEEEEEEET!!!!!!!! It looks like a 56' but I may be wrong!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2010)

What a beaut!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2010)

True Aaron....'55 or '56 I think.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2010)

Not been able to get pics yet but have to soon! My dad after 28 dedicated years wants a break. But in this economy if he can't find a job well......another 28 years on the force for him!  

But a quick note... the Police station started getting Dodge Chargers 2 years ago and after 2 short years they are starting to be replaced by the Crown Victoria. The reasons my dad says include, a bit more crammed than the Crown Vic, hard to see out of the Chargers back window, not holding up well, and that the Crown Vic is just the overall more preferred! The Chargers are cool, hate to see them go!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 26, 2010)

I always thought that the Chargers would end up being more of a hassle to use than the Vics. due to their size.
The Charger is way more cool looking though.


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I have read that Holden in Australia is designing a dedicated police car for the US because Holden still designs and builds rear wheel drive vehicles. Like the GTO for Pontiac. 
LAPD To Buy Chevy-Badged Holden Commodore Police Cars?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I always thought that the Chargers would end up being more of a hassle to use than the Vics. due to their size.
> The Charger is way more cool looking though.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Completely agree on all accounts!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I always thought that the Chargers would end up being more of a hassle to use than the Vics. due to their size.
> The Charger is way more cool looking though.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Completely agree on all accounts!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 26, 2010)

Oops, almost forgot about my promise to add some police cars to this thread - better late than never, then! 
Here goes:
First pic series:
A load of danish police cars, shot at Nørrebro, March 2007, during the clearing of the infamous Youth House at Jagtvej 69, Nørrebro, which resulted in some of the worst street riots in Copenhagen in recent years.
Danish police had to get reinforcements in the form of specially reinforced police cars from Holland and Sweden, that could withstand the bricks, cobblestones, paint, molotow-cocktails and iron bars that were thrown at the police cars.

1: Dog patrol car.
2. Patrol car.
3. Group cars.
4. Group car.
5. Group car.
6. Dog patrol car.
7. Group cars.
8. Swedish police group car.
9. Older danish group car.
10. Dutch anti riot van.
11. Older small danish police bus.
12. Older larger danish police bus.

The police busses were used to transport the arrested...erm, shall we call them: very energetic young people?...to the detentions at the police stations in the Copenhagen area.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 26, 2010)

Second batch, march 2007, Copenhagen:

1. Two group cars, a military truck, a unimog for clearing obstacles, and one of the old police buses.
2. Unimog, police bus, group car.
3. Police Technical Service van.
4. Police Technical Service truck.
5. Police car.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool stuff Maria!  It is always neat to see other countries law enforcement vehicles. I was leaving work today and had to stop to fill my vehicle with gas and you will never guess who pulled in as I was filling up.





Well it wasn't Barney but it was still funny and cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

Mayberry....That's way cool Aaron!!

like yours too Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)

Very cool Aaron!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

Neat pictures BB. The police seem to go more for vans than cruisers in your neck of the woods.

I thought that was a photoshop at first Aaron. That's funny as heck. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 28, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Neat pictures BB. The police seem to go more for vans than cruisers in your neck of the woods.
> 
> I thought that was a photoshop at first Aaron. That's funny as heck.
> 
> ...



Hi again Wheels.

Actually they don't, it's just that the vans were over-represented at the days that I photographed.
I'll see if I can get some shots of ordinary police cars. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

Just make sure you aren't pulled over just to get a shot of a cruiser for me. 


Wheels


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay, I have found on the Internet some photos of Australian Police Cars to show you. Some of these I haven't seen in Queensland, but that might be because they are from a different state. They are mainly Holden Commodores and Fords, because that is what is mainly produced for over here. Although, US could be getting a police car from us that could take over from all those fuel inefficient cars you use, especially when properly tuned to go faster.

1. Queensland Highway Patrol Cars Outside Suncorp Stadium.
2. Queensland Highway Patrol Red Holden Monaro.
3. Standard Queensland, Australia Police Car.
4. NSW Highway Patrol Cars Parked, Only One Not Queensland is Yellow.
5. Yellow Ford Falcon Highway Patrol Car- Assume NSW.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

More Australian Police Cars For You. 
Numbers Relate to current Post.

1. ACT Marked Police Car Blue.
2. ACT Marked Police Car Orange.
3. ACT Police Car- Black.
4. Australian Federal Police Car Normal.
5. NSW Green Highway Patrol Car.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay, for my last post at the moment, I have this Police BMW Motorcyle.
Actually, I don't think it is Queensland as I have never seen this on a 
Police Motorcyle Before, Possibly NZ as I have seen a picture of an NZ 
Police Car with similar colours...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cool Healz!!! I love the colors, they definitely stand out!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2010)

HealzDevo said:


> ...Although, US could be getting a police car from us that could take over from all those fuel inefficient cars you use, especially when properly tuned to go faster.


Actually, here's a quote from GM executive Bob Lutz regarding the Holden's possible North American debute with Los Angeles PD:


> While the large RWD cars may be made in Australia, they are an integral part of GM, contain US-built engines and transmissions and numerous other components, and are so ‘American’ in character that I don’t believe the law enforcement agencies would have any problems with the assembly origin of the vehicle.


At the moment, there's three major contenders for patrol vehicles:
Chrysler's Charger
Chevrolet's Malibu
Ford's Taurus (The Crown Vic is now discontinued)

Plus you have two major condenders in the SUV market:
Ford's Expedition
Chevrolet's Tahoe

As for going faster, the Charger and Taurus are very fast and the Tahoe 2 wheel drive is factory certified speed calibrated for 140 MPH (225.30 KPH) pursuit


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool shots!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 12, 2010)

HealzDevo said:


> Okay, for my last post at the moment, I have this Police BMW Motorcyle.
> Actually, I don't think it is Queensland as I have never seen this on a
> Police Motorcyle Before, Possibly NZ as I have seen a picture of an NZ
> Police Car with similar colours...



That's a BMW R1200RT-P from New Zealand. 8) Nice shot! 
*whispers* Just ask the beemer nut here. *[email protected]* 

File:NZ Police Motorcycle.jpg - Wikimedia Commons






Christchurch Police. BMW R1150RT-P and BMW R1200RT-P. 
Source: http://www.111emergency.co.nz/







Wellington police. BMW R1150RT-P. 
Source: http://www.111emergency.co.nz/


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Who's a nut?


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 12, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Who's a nut?



*[email protected]*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2010)

I think were all nutz!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 12, 2010)

..about planes, cars and motorcycles, yes.
Dunno about other things, though.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually on the Saturday or Sunday I watched a US movie called "Smokey and The Bandit" and I reckon that they would have had about eighteen to twenty different colours on the Police Cars in that movie! That figure is not including police bikes of which I think there were about four or five different ones featured! So there you go. Odd fact.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 30, 2011)

A couple of photos from the museum recently, where we had a small exhibit of cars and motorcycles open for kids and their parents:






A brand new Skoda Superb V6.





















An old Ford.
















Ariel Square Four.






BMW K1100RS.






The motorcycles.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice Maria! I like the older bike. Don't have any idea what it is though.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice shots Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool, I love that Skoda though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Keep getting 'Invalid URL' from this website, annoying! Can't share the pics, but here's the links to a rather nice looking '68 Dodge Polara Police car... 

Police Dodge Polara - 1968 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Police Dodge Polara - 1966 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 25, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Nice Maria! I like the older bike. Don't have any idea what it is though.



Ariel Square four?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Shortround, I have not ever heard of or seen one.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 28, 2012)

I have.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2012)

You don't say.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2012)

HealzDevo said:


> Actually on the Saturday or Sunday I watched a US movie called "Smokey and The Bandit" and I reckon that they would have had about eighteen to twenty different colours on the Police Cars in that movie! That figure is not including police bikes of which I think there were about four or five different ones featured! So there you go. Odd fact.


 
Not unusual in the States. Typically every city, town, county and state patrol has completely different livery on their vehicles. That is with respect to color only. Within each of those entities there might be variations as fleet models are phased out and perhaps even some impounded cars are confiscated into undercover. I've even seen a Chevy Suburban, lowered with oversized wheels and completely window tinted out with an internal light bar and no outside indication of being a low enforcement vehicle on my local highway. With the drug seizure laws this is becoming more and more common.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pics of '49 Mercury police cars, seem to few and far between...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Pics of '49 Mercury police cars, seem to few and far between...


The Mercury was between a Ford and a Lincoln in price range and features, so finding any Mercury from any years will be a rare occasion.

The same can be said for the other manufacturers that law enforcement agencies used over the years. They used Dodges and Plymouths, but not Chryslers and they used Chevys and Buicks (and occasionally Pontiacs or Oldsmobiles) but not Cadillacs. Even the other manufacturers used were the base models like the AMC Matador, Eagle (4WD sedan/wagon) or Ambassador (Nash or AMC) and not premium models.

I used to own a 1955 Buick Special that I was going to restore but I discovered it had been originally a CHP cruiser, so we restored it to it's original CHP livery. The interesting thing about this, is that the CHP were using the Century as thier standard so we were surprised to find that they aquired a limited number of Specials for trial purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2015)

CHP??


----------



## Milosh (Aug 28, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> CHP??



California Highway Patrol


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2015)

I remember the big bulky Nash cop cars from 1950s TV shows and movies.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2015)

Was it one of those, or, as I think, the Chevrolet Impala, used in the early 1960's TV show 'Highway Patrol', starring Broderick Crawford ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Wasn't the Jaguar Mk. II, used as a police car as well old bean?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2015)

It certainly was old chap. There were also a few 'specials' used back in the 1970's and 1980's, which were basically Police versions of rally cars, such as the Lotus Cortina, and the Sierra Cosworth RS 4x4, and, of course, the odd 'super car' recently - on being the McClaren if my memory is correct !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Aaaah......the Lotus Cortina....droooool....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Was it one of those, or, as I think, the Chevrolet Impala, used in the early 1960's TV show 'Highway Patrol', starring Broderick Crawford ?


Terry, the show ran from 1955 to 1959 and the cars used early in the show were mostly Buicks, in the later episodes, you saw Fords and Dodges used for the cruisers


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 22, 2016)

Okay, 
Here are some more Police Cars from the Internet from around Australia.
Some of them where I know I have indicated the State involved.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 22, 2016)

Apologies if I double-posted some of those. Here are some more along with something completely different...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## ontos (Dec 23, 2016)

Chose your Ride.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2016)

That's really cool, Merv!

What agency?


----------



## ontos (Dec 24, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> That's really cool, Merv!
> 
> What agency?



Thanks Dave, this is from the Riverside Police Department. Shot was taken during the Rolling Thunder Motorcycles ride to the Riverside National Cemetery.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2016)

I've seen a similar layouts, but didn't know that Riverside P.D. was doing this.

Of course, the old Public Safety builder in me was looking over the equipment, too!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------

